# The wait is allmost over!



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

The wait is allmost over! I will be picking up Robert this Sunday (or Saturday)! I'm so exited, but the days seem to crawl by! I'm just putting the finishing touches on his cage, and I'm picking up some PVC pipes tomoro. (Sorry for my terrible spelling. :roll: ) On a different note, for bath time, do I need unscented baby shampoo or is lightly scented okay?

Thanks!

PS if you want to see Robert, you can head over here :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17588


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Unscented is best. Our hedgies have very strong senses of smell, so any light perfume in the shampoo could cause irritation.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Unscented baby soap is the best. I use Aveeno baby oatmeal bath. It comes it little dry packages and I dump about half a package in the bathtub. Brillo hasn't had dry skin since I've switched.  Since you are getting a baby, too, the oatmeal will help sooth the skin when he starts to quill. 

Robert is so super adorable!  I love his little face! Can't wait to hear about all the fun hedgie adventures!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

raerysdyk said:


> Unscented baby soap is the best. I use Aveeno baby oatmeal bath. It comes it little dry packages and I dump about half a package in the bathtub. Brillo hasn't had dry skin since I've switched.  Since you are getting a baby, too, the oatmeal will help sooth the skin when he starts to quill.
> 
> Robert is so super adorable!  I love his little face! Can't wait to hear about all the fun hedgie adventures!


Thanks for letting me know about the bath stuff! I asumed that it was a liquid formula, so when I went to the drug store, I coudn't find it. :roll: Anny chance you can find me a picture of it?

PS I will get Robert his qwn thread _as soon as I get him._


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's a link to it on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Aveeno-Soothing-T ... B0019COEBY

I was able to find it at my local grocery store. I'm sure it's in most stores...I found it in the baby section next to all of the bath care stuff.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a liquid form also, either of them work. Just a matter of what your personal preference is.

http://www.aveeno.com/baby-care/soothing-bath-treatment
http://www.aveeno.com/baby-care/soothin ... reamy-wash

You should be able to find similar store-brand versions, too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so sweet!


----------



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

Me too!!! We are picking up our little baby this Saturday!!!!! yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, and help. I just ordered the bath things!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hey hey! have the messaged you at all? ocean is being flown to me and i still havent heard from them and i likewise am sapposto pick up m hoglet this weekend


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm picking up my baby on Monday, so I'm right there with you on the excitement! ^^

I just wish I hadn't gotten everything together so soon. I feel like I have to do hedgie related things every day until he gets here! Soap though ... I did forget to buy soap ...


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

cthom said:


> hey hey! have the messaged you at all? ocean is being flown to me and i still havent heard from them and i likewise am sapposto pick up m hoglet this weekend


I got an Email to clairify two days ago, but I had asked about time and date previously (I got impatient, lol :roll: ). I thing your best bet is to Email them or Private message them through hedgehog centrall. But I don't know weather or not they will email you before the actual day.


----------

